# Purpleheart Cougar?



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm getting some 17mm purpleheart to make some scales with and a cougar this Saturday and i was wondering what you guys thoughts were on this, also if neccesary I might add a light coloured afromosia palmswell?
Cheers, tom


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it would be unique, but purple heart on a cougar? hmmmmm 17mm i would just make a whole sling shot, purple heart is a beautiful wood. it would lake the cougar look better, but on the other hand the cougar might make the purple heart look worse? interesting idea. .................................... good luck

i was just looking at it on the dankung site, dunno?


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Of course I will file the purpleheart down to my hand size, i will see anyway. Although I am getting some 11mm African padauk to take into consideration








Cheers, tom


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

this will be an interesting combination...

hard work too, purple heart is a tough old wood


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Once I've made up my mind I will post a picture, i am looking forward to the work








Cheers, tom


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

go for some step by step pics that would be cool









both are nice looking woods, very prominent colouring. the purple heart smells bad I think though haha


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok then, sounds cool







, but i am yet to smell it...
Cheers, tom


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> go for some step by step pics that would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hows the dust on purple heart? i have been wanting to make an ss out of purple and yellow heart, but after the lignum i am kinda gun shy!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Go for it. I'm sure it will look great when done. There are a number of wood cougars for sale online and they
look quite nice but I'm sure yours will look better! 
I've got a 2x4 of purple heart I need someone to resaw for me locally then I will be doing the same thing with
it.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> hows the dust on purple heart? i have been wanting to make an ss out of purple and yellow heart, but after the lignum i am kinda gun shy!


its not too bad, the wood is quite hard (be easy after the lignum







)but nice to shape, I just find the smell really sickly


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Purple heart looks great if you sand it to a high grit, it's by no means an easy wood to sand though. Good luck


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks allot Sean!







, but yeah ill go up to 1200. Grit sandpaper with it and coat it with a clear varnish to keep the original colour








Cheers, tom


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I love how different exotic woods smell so unique, Personal favourite cocobolo even though the dust is an irritant.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

If you want a good smelling wood, padauk all the way! It smells like warm popcorn when cut, especially if it burns. I personally think the padauk would look better on the cougar, but it's your choice. Be warned: purpleheart burns VERY easily and will darken to a musky brown with age. Padauk turns a rich red. I have a slingshot made out of 8-year old padauk and it looks great, while old purpleheart isn't exactly the nicest looking. You would want to use a UV-protectant finish on the purpleheart to maintain the color longer.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds good, would you be able to recommend a uv protectant finish please?
Cheers, tom


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

You can do 5 coats of tung oil and then 3-4 coats of spar varnish or outdoor-grade poly, just make sure it's oil based. Minwax is a good choice.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok then, can you varnish over oil? But thanks anyway
Tom


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Yes, very well. Oil sticks to oil. I do tung oil then poly on all my frames now. Just don't do oil based then water based, or vice versa. Just teak oil works too if you want a satin finish rather than gloss.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

purpleheart is pretty nice


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info matardel!







and yes it is a very nice wood when at its bright purple stage








Tom


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

I just put some nice light maple scales on mine, if I had Purple Heart and it was light like the maple I used it would have been subbed in for sure...let us know how it turns out


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

tomshot123 said:


> Sounds good, would you be able to recommend a uv protectant finish please?
> Cheers, tom


A good quality hard wax oil will protect your work from UV rays.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> go for some step by step pics that would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got that right, after antler I would say it's the worst I have worked with.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ive now changed my mind to African padauk because it finishes AMAZINGLY and i would have to file off to much of the wood and I do not want to waste it. Pictures will be up as soon as I find out how to get pics from my phone to computer without usb or Bluetooth


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

keen to see this one


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

can't wait so se this


----------

